

Why China’s stock market bubble was always bound to burst - tokenadult
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/16/why-chinas-stock-market-bubble-was-always-bound-burst

======
tokenadult
The author is a China scholar whose writings I have read since the 1970s. I
haven't always agreed with his take on conditions in China, but what I have
appreciated about Orville Schell as a writer about China is that he takes a
long-term view informed by deep study of Chinese history and a thorough
knowledge of the Chinese language (too rare among writers about China) and
culture. Some of the social and political forces he comments about in this
thoughtful piece have been right on the surface ready to be noticed by other
observers for a long time, but they have been willfully ignored by many people
who view China simply as a place to get rich quick.

------
adam419
Retrospectively.

I wonder why most people don't realize that if journalists had nearly the
informational value people think, they wouldn't be journalists, they'd be
monstrously rich.

------
thatusertwo
Any bubble will eventually pop, it's inevitable.

